# na zawolanie



## cantiga

Dzien dobry!

Jak mogę powidziec po Angielsku: Na zawolanie w takim zdaniu:
Ona chce zebym była *na* każde jej *zawołanie*. - She would like me to be on call as she thinks convenient? 

is there any other expression or coloquial way to say it? 

Dziękuje


----------



## wolfbm1

Myślę że chodzi o "at one's beck and call."
A więc: She wants me to be at her beck and call.


----------



## radosna

"At one's beck  and call" is exactly what came to my mind immediately.  

I would just adjust it slightly to: She'd like me to be at her every beck and call. (Or: She would like me to be...)
There's not much difference and wolf's version is fine as it is. It just seems a little more common to my ears & perhaps also slightly closer to cantiga's original proposal.


----------



## cantiga

Dziekuje!

I also heart it somewhere but couldn't remember the expression in English.


----------



## dreamlike

*She wants me to be there for her whenever she likes *is another way of saying it, though certainly less common. That said, it's perfectly fine and conveys precisely the same idea, so there...


----------



## LilianaB

No, I think it is different, Dreamlike. This one would mean that a friend or someone close has to be there for someone to more emotionally support the person rather than anything else (it could be both -- physical and mental support, but in a different sense than the original phrase). I think what Cantiga had in mind was more of an employer who would like all of her whims of imagination instantly satisfied: "make me a cup of coffee, post the letters, call twenty clients within the next ten minutes, no, maybe make a tea, or buy me a latte, grab a sandwich on the way" -- just as an example. At least this is how I understood the original phrase.


----------



## Roy776

LilianaB said:


> No, I think it is different, Dreamlike. This one would mean that a friend or someone close has to be there for someone to more emotionally support the person rather than anything else (it could be both -- physical and mental support, but in a different sense than the original phrase). I think what Cantiga had in mind was more of an employer who would like all of her whims of imagination instantly satisfied: "make me a cup of coffee, post the letters, call twenty clients within the next ten minutes, no, maybe make a tea, or buy me a latte, grab a sandwich on the way" -- just as an example. At least this is how I understood the original phrase.



I agree with dreamlike, Liliana. His version is also just fine, it simply shows a little less annoyance, if you ask me. But as you've rightly noticed, it all depends on the context.


----------



## LilianaB

I would not use it, if someone really annoyed me. I have never heard it used, in fact, in reference to a situation when someone keeps annoying you. It really depends on the context. More information would be really helpful. I am more inclined towards using Radosna's version.


----------



## wolfbm1

Maybe, "She expects me to be there whenever she needs me" is better. I guess it sounds less demanding though. 
I'm not sure if the word "like' fits in dreamlike's sentence.


----------



## Roy776

wolfbm1 said:


> Maybe, "She expects me to be there whenever she needs me" is better. I guess it sounds less demanding though.
> I'm not sure if the word "like' fits in dreamlike's sentence.



It fits. I will try to explain the differences in meaning (the way I see it):
*1) She'd like me to be at her every beck and call.* (Shows the annoyance straight out, that the person is supposed to follow every call and command)
*2)* *She wants me to be there for her whenever she likes*. (It is her wish for the person to be there whenever she wants it, but it doesn't mean that she also thinks that the person HAS to be there.)
*3)* *She expects me to be there whenever she needs me*. (It mostly means the same as the above, but it stresses the fact that she does not only WANT the person to be there, but EXPECTS him/her to be there, which is of course stronger and more restricting in this sense. One might assume that the person has no say in the matter. Annoyance is shown, but not as strongly as in the first example.)


----------



## dreamlike

Frankly, I see little if any difference between all the sentences that appeared in this thread and the OP could very well choose at random, and it wouldn't make much difference. There are a lot of ways to convey this idea, and they are equally fine, if you ask me.


----------



## miguell

cantiga said:


> Dzien dobry!
> 
> Jak mogę powidziec po Angielsku: Na zawolanie w takim zdaniu:
> Ona chce zebym była *na* każde jej *zawołanie*. - She would like me to be on call as she thinks convenient?
> 
> is there any other expression or coloquial way to say it?
> 
> Dziękuje



a może: anytime


----------

